# EOS-M and flashes



## Drizzt321 (Jul 25, 2013)

So, I have a vintage hotshoe flash that I have for my 120 rangefinder & 35mm slr, however I was thinking since it's small and portable, I could also use it for my EOS-M. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like the M will trigger the hotshoe flash trigger if it doesn't have a flash with TTL electronics to communicate with the camera. Or am I missing something? I verified it works with my 5D3 in the hotshoe, just not on the EOS-M.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 25, 2013)

I just wouldn't.

And I would run it off a PC socket rather than a hotshoe elsewhere.


----------



## photonius (Jul 25, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> So, I have a vintage hotshoe flash that I have for my 120 rangefinder & 35mm slr, however I was thinking since it's small and portable, I could also use it for my EOS-M. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like the M will trigger the hotshoe flash trigger if it doesn't have a flash with TTL electronics to communicate with the camera. Or am I missing something? I verified it works with my 5D3 in the hotshoe, just not on the EOS-M.



Not recommended. Many of these old flashes have high voltage that could even destroy your camera, see the information gathered here:
http://photonius.wikispaces.com/Flashes


----------



## Zv (Jul 25, 2013)

Would it fire from a wireless manual trigger?


----------



## Mellonhead (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the Yongnuo 603c wireless triggers would fire any manual flash that is Canon compatible. You can get a pair direct from the Yongnuo online store for just 25 USD$. They don't support TTL control. I use these triggers with my EOS-M.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 25, 2013)

photonius said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I have a vintage hotshoe flash that I have for my 120 rangefinder & 35mm slr, however I was thinking since it's small and portable, I could also use it for my EOS-M. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like the M will trigger the hotshoe flash trigger if it doesn't have a flash with TTL electronics to communicate with the camera. Or am I missing something? I verified it works with my 5D3 in the hotshoe, just not on the EOS-M.
> ...



True, yes, this one isn't quite too high. It is higher than I'd trust to regularly use on my DSLR, however I don't need it for there.

I was hoping there was something I'd be missing with the M as to why it wasn't firing. I imagine I could pick up a small, cheap, 3rd party completely manual hotshoe that was new(ish) that'd work safely, but I guess if it doesn't talk TTL to an extent, it won't work on the EOS-M


----------

